# Rtx 3060 ti power supply?



## poorsod (Dec 2, 2020)

Well the 3060 ti was finally revealed after a long wait but the tdp is rated at 200w... Will my power supply be enough? It's cx550m so 550w. I saw the rating labels on the side stating that the peak wattage is 550w so it's not a low quality power supply. My build will be asus tuf gaming b550m, ryzen 5 5600x, 2 8gb 3200mhz ddr4 ram, 1tb nvme ssd and 1tb 7200rpm hdd. I calculated at newegg power supply calculator and it totaled up at 397W.


----------



## mnpoorsadegh (Dec 2, 2020)

you can buy a digital watt meter to calculate the real power consumption
like this: https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-Brighter-Consumption-Electricity-Protection/dp/B08DG5YSTD

*
*
*
*
*
*



*

*


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

NVidia recommends a 600W PSU.
GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Graphics Card | NVIDIA
Your 550W PSU may very well work BUT if it is close to 5 years old (warranty period) I would absolutely replace it with a quality 650 W PSU.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2020)

So long as the psu is doing what it's supposed to, it will be fine even with overclocking.


----------



## poorsod (Dec 2, 2020)

mnpoorsadegh said:


> you can buy a digital watt meter to calculate the real power consumption
> like this: https://www.amazon.com/Upgraded-Brighter-Consumption-Electricity-Protection/dp/B08DG5YSTD
> 
> *
> ...


Alright thanks ill give it a go


NoJuan999 said:


> NVidia recommends a 600W PSU.
> GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Graphics Card | NVIDIA
> Your 550W PSU may very well work BUT if it is close to 5 years old (warranty period) I would absolutely replace it with a quality 650 W PSU.


It's quite new. I bought it in June 2020.


EarthDog said:


> So long as the psu is doing what it's supposed to, it will be fine even with overclocking.


If my psu is 550w, is it safe to let my system runs at maybe 450w to 500w?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

Since it basically brand new, I'd use it.
The cx550m is a decent quality PSU.
It should work fine and worst case I see is that it doesn't supply quite enough power and you have to get a good 650W PSU.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 2, 2020)

It's never a bad idea to have one of those digital power meters so you can monitor real time wattage, voltage etc.


----------



## Hyderz (Dec 2, 2020)

just make sure its not a no name brand that says 550w,
a quality 550w should be fine or 600w


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2020)

poorsod said:


> If my psu is 550w, is it safe to let my system runs at maybe 450w to 500w?


Your system will be lucky to hit 400W overclocked and gaming.. maybe stress testing overclocked would you hit 500W.. The worst that happens is some fan noise under load.

That psu isn't the best, but it will do fine.



mnpoorsadegh said:


> you can buy a digital watt meter to calculate the real power consumption


just note that the reading you're seeing in these tools includes the efficiency losses/is how much electricity it is pulling from the wall. So for example if it is 90% efficient psu and that tool says 450W the pc/ppwer supply is actually using ~405W.


----------



## mnpoorsadegh (Dec 2, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Your system will be lucky to hit 400W overclocked and gaming.. maybe stress testing overclocked would you hit 500W.. The worst that happens is some fan noise under load.
> 
> That psu isn't the best, but it will do fine.
> 
> just note that the reading you're seeing in these tools includes the efficiency losses/is how much electricity it is pulling from the wall. So for example if it is 90% efficient psu and that tool says 450W the pc/ppwer supply is actually using ~405W.




Thanks your comments was very helpful ،Cost ،efficiency and Power factor lost is important.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Dec 2, 2020)

I have one of those power meters and my HX1000i also has that capability. 

The power meter I have handles all components from the USB hub to the monitor to the tower.

The whole 9 yards uses maybe 140W using a browser. Playing Halo may move the power to maybe 200W.


----------



## ApolloMaximus (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am quite new in the world of PC's, and I have a 2 months old Aerocool integrator 700w 80+bronze psu.
It is a pre built pc and came with a gtx 1650 super.

Would that psu enough for the 3060ti?

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2020)

ApolloMaximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am quite new in the world of PC's, and I have a 2 months old Aerocool integrator 700w 80+bronze psu.
> It is a pre built pc and came with a gtx 1650 super.
> ...


yes.


----------



## ApolloMaximus (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## poorsod (Dec 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Your system will be lucky to hit 400W overclocked and gaming.. maybe stress testing overclocked would you hit 500W.. The worst that happens is some fan noise under load.
> 
> That psu isn't the best, but it will do fine.
> 
> just note that the reading you're seeing in these tools includes the efficiency losses/is how much electricity it is pulling from the wall. So for example if it is 90% efficient psu and that tool says 450W the pc/ppwer supply is actually using ~405W.


I think that i might overclock it since the premium rtx 3060 ti is just 50usd off the cheapest rtx 3070. I dont know which to get now. A good rtx 3060 ti that runs cool or a cheap rtx 3070 that will run since they're only 50usd apart.


----------



## Rei (Dec 3, 2020)

poorsod said:


> I think that i might overclock it since the premium rtx 3060 ti is just 50usd off the cheapest rtx 3070. I dont know which to get now. A good rtx 3060 ti that runs cool or a cheap rtx 3070 that will run since they're only 50usd apart.


I think any sane person would go for a RTX 3070 since it performs better, justifying the extra cost of $50. As for GPU cooling, a well cooled & ventilated casing should help do the job a bit.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm using a seasonic focus 550w currently with the Gigabyte 3060 ti Eagle, no problems so far ran for years with an RX480 nitro plus that draws more than the 3060ti with no issues.


----------



## Giliarwe (Dec 4, 2020)

I wonder if my 9yo OCZ600SXS2 can handle 3060ti/3070... what you think?


----------



## Rei (Dec 4, 2020)

Giliarwe said:


> I wonder if my 9yo OCZ600SXS2 can handle 3060ti/3070... what you think?


I'm a bit iffy on this one. It's 600 Watts (I assume) so it should be able to handle it but it's also 9 years old, efficiency might've dropped after many years. Dunno how bad it is though. But then again, both my PSUs are older than yours, however, the way I rig my PSU to my desktop PC is a bit different.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2020)

Giliarwe said:


> I wonder if my 9yo OCZ600SXS2 can handle 3060ti/3070... what you think?



Ohh no. Old budget PSU, old design... Time to upgrade and  you don't even need fancy stuff.



Rei said:


> I'm a bit iffy on this one. It's 600 Watts (I assume) so it should be able to handle it but it's also 9 years old, efficiency might've dropped after many years. Dunno how bad it is though. But then again, both my PSUs are older than yours, however, the way I rig my PSU to my desktop PC is a bit different.



Your GPU's are pretty old too. Modern GPUs can have crazy transient loads and old PSU designs don't like those at all while modern designs handle them fine.


----------



## Rei (Dec 4, 2020)

Frick said:


> Your GPU's are pretty old too.


Yeah, I know... Considering that I am a casual gaming high school student, I think a GTX 780 Ti would be impressive enough. I also dual-boot Win10 with WinXP, & that GPU is the latest & greatest graphics card that is officially supported by NVidia's driver.

As for my PSU's case, here is my quote from a different thread that explains how I rig my PSU differently:


Rei said:


> Not sure how I should feel about my rig after all this post about old hardware considering that my system specs (as listed) are in that category except for my SSD & USB peripherals.
> 
> Certainly. both my PSU is made pre-2010 but they don't seems to be dying anytime soon. To be fair, the load from my rig is split between both PSU. The SeaSonic powers the GPU + 1 SDD + 1 HDD while the VenomRX powers 1 HDD + CD/DVD combo writer + motherboard with lottsa connected USB devices. Sure, just one of them could power my rig alone but fan noise at high speed is a bit noisy while still giving off heat. With the rig's load split in two, fan speed is low with no noticeable noise while not feeling any heat from both PSU. Plus, this way, both PSU should last longer. After all, I got the SeaSonic for free (albeit used) from a trusted individual, might as well use this method after I also replaced my GPU for a better, beefier one.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 4, 2020)

Only way to know is to try, if the card doesnt trip any OCP during spikes it should be good, if it does and you get restarts.. just get a new PSU.


----------



## Sovsefanden (Dec 4, 2020)

A 500w quality PSU will easily do, 3060 Ti and 3070 are nowhere near as powerhungry as 3080/3090

When Nvidia/AMD mentions power usage requirement, they are talking about NONAME, which are very bad compared to quality PSUs

I ran a Ryzen 3600X and 5700XT on a 450 watt Seasonic (Gold I think), no OC tho, but no issues whatsoever. AMD recommends 600 watt (pref. 700w) for 5700XT

Remember THO, a PSU gets worse and worse I would not re-use a 5+ year old PSU in a new system unless it's OVERKILL for that system, ie. 1000 watts from 5 years ago would work fine in most cases, but sometimes you start seeing issues after 6-7-8 years, even on 10 yr guarrantee PSU's, seen it several times


----------



## iuliug (Dec 4, 2020)

Is there a article/review anywhere on PSU degradation over time?


----------



## Sovsefanden (Dec 4, 2020)

iuliug said:


> Is there a article/review anywhere on PSU degradation over time?



Don't think so because it's highly individual

Rule of thumb, don't re-use the same "old" PSU in a new high-end system. Might work, might not, might start to see issues in a few months  Especially if the new system used more power than the old one.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2020)

Sovsefanden said:


> Don't think so because it's highly individual
> 
> Rule of thumb, don't re-use the same "old" PSU in a new high-end system. Might work, might not, might start to see issues in a few months  Especially if the new system used more power than the old one.



This depends entirely on the PSU. There are many power supplies these days with a 10 year warranty and a modern, effecient design, no reason to not use them.


----------



## Ya_Nush (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello, i just bought a rtx 3060ti Eagle from Gigabyte and my power supply is be quiet! 600W Pure Power 10 CM 80 plus silver.
For now i'm using 8700k 5ghz with kraken v2 and gtx 1080 windforce. Is my PSU strong enough ?
On the site where I bought my gpu, they offered 700W for the rtx 3060ti, but you know, they probably wanted to earn some extra cash

PS. Whole pc is almost 2 years old


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 4, 2020)

Ya_Nush said:


> Hello, i just bought a rtx 3060ti Eagle from Gigabyte and my power supply is be quiet! 600W Pure Power 10 CM 80 plus silver.
> For now i'm using 8700k 5ghz with kraken v2 and gtx 1080 windforce. Is my PSU strong enough ?
> On the site where I bought my gpu, they offered 700W for the rtx 3060ti, but you know, they probably wanted to earn some extra cash
> 
> PS. Whole pc is almost 2 years old


You didnt read the thread, did ya? 

Yes...it will be fine...even with overclocking.



Sovsefanden said:


> Remember THO, a PSU gets worse and worse I would not re-use a 5+ year old PSU in a new system unless it's OVERKILL for that system, ie. 1000 watts from 5 years ago would work fine in most cases, but sometimes you start seeing issues after 6-7-8 years, even on 10 yr guarrantee PSU's, seen it several


degradation is real, but you don't need a KW to drive 450W... that KW psu may put 900 (or 950, or 700) with a bit more ripple. As was said, it will vary...who knows.

More accurately it depends on the unit... but I've used my quality psus through multiple builds without issue. Watch those blanket statements.


----------



## Ya_Nush (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks for the answer, maybe in 2022 i will get stronger PSU for another generation of (r)tx. Anyway thanks for reply. Cheers.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Your system will be lucky to hit 400W overclocked and gaming.. maybe stress testing overclocked would you hit 500W.. The worst that happens is some fan noise under load.
> 
> That psu isn't the best, but it will do fine.
> 
> just note that the reading you're seeing in these tools includes the efficiency losses/is how much electricity it is pulling from the wall. So for example if it is 90% efficient psu and that tool says 450W the pc/ppwer supply is actually using ~405W.



Do you think a 400w 80+ platinum psu could handle a 3060 ti?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> Do you think a 400w 80+ platinum psu could handle a 3060 ti?


Maybe... clearly that depends on the other hardware. Since you didn't list anything else, we have no idea.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> Do you think a 400w 80+ platinum psu could handle a 3060 ti?


I'm surprised a 400 Watts Platinum PSU exist. While it may depend on what you have on the rest of your hardware, all I can say is right now that it should. But you are also cutting it close to the peak. What brand PSU is it?


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Maybe... clearly that depends on the other hardware. Since you didn't list anything else, we have no idea.


i5 8400, 16 gb ddr4 2133mhz, 1 7200 rpm hdd and a 250gb ssd


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> i5 8400, 16 gb ddr4 2133mhz, 1 7200 rpm hdd and a 250gb ssd


What about cooling. Are you using fans & how many? Are you overclocking your system?


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

[


Rei said:


> What about cooling. Are you using fans & how many? Are you overclocking your system?


its like a mini atx case or something with 1 fan on the back side, stock intel cooler with one fan and the gpu fan, no oc bc of non-k cpu


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> [
> 
> its like a mini atx case or something with 1 fan on the back side, stock intel cooler with one fan and the gpu fan, no oc bc of non-k cpu


Got it. Then you should be fine if you upgrade to RTX 3060 Ti with your current 400 Watts PSU. Just curious, what brand & model is your PSU?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> i5 8400, 16 gb ddr4 2133mhz, 1 7200 rpm hdd and a 250gb ssd


You'll likely be fine assuming you don't have an arseload of peripherals/hubs, etc... just run it at stock. Since its a locked processor, you'll be at stock speeds anyway.

That 2133 RAM though... OOF. Grab some DDR4 3600 CL14 when you have a chance. That is some SLOW RAM and likely holding some things back assuming you're gaming at 1080p.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> Got it. Then you should be fine if you upgrade to RTX 3060 Ti with your current 400 Watts PSU. Just curious, what brand & model is your PSU?


well the pc was made by hp, bought earlier this year, so its like an OEM psu most likely


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> well the pc was made by hp, bought earlier this year, so its like an OEM psu most likely


Scary...I was thinking Seasonic's 400W platinum, lol.

Please take a picture of the label that shows all the power and where it goes to. Should be in a table.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You'll likely be fine assuming you don't have an arseload of peripherals/hubs, etc... just run it at stock. Since its a locked processor, you'll be at stock speeds anyway.
> 
> That 2133 RAM though... OOF. Grab some DDR4 3600 CL14 when you have a chance. That is some SLOW RAM and likely holding some things back assuming you're gaming at 1080p.


i wont be oc-ing anything, the peripherals i have would be keyboard, mouse, and some usb things for a wireless headset, but i assume they wont draw much power


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> i wont be oc-ing anything,


I know. All we want from you at this point is......



EarthDog said:


> Please take a picture of the label that shows all the power and where it goes to. Should be in a table.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> i wont be oc-ing anything, the peripherals i have would be keyboard, mouse, and some usb things for a wireless headset, but i assume they wont draw much power


Those ones are fine. As long as the the Ampere on the 12 Volt rail is at least 18 Amps or ideally 20 Amps then your solid for GPU upgrade.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> Those ones are fine. As long as the the Ampere on the 12 Volt rail is at least 18 Amps or ideally 20 Amps then your solid for GPU upgrade.


here is the label


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> here is the label


Yup, NOPE!!!    It's only got 16 Amps on the 12 Volt rail. RTX 3060 Ti will work on this PSU but only for lighter games. As soon as your new GPU goes full load on graphically intensive games, your PSU might trigger a hard reboot your system.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> Yup, NOPE!!!    It's only got 16 Amps on the 12 Volt rail. RTX 3060 Ti will work on this PSU but only for lighter games. As soon as your new GPU goes full load on graphically intensive games, your PSU might trigger a hard reboot your system.


Please read the label again...it says total combined power for the 12V rail(s) cannot exceed 400W (33.3A).

The question here is if this is a true dual/tri rail PSU. If it is, that likely won't work under load... but these are asssumptions at this point. He can try. But if the thing starts freezing and rebooting under load, we know what the issue is. Since he has an OEM HP, not sure what PSUs can fit in that space...

The other thing is....... does that PSU have the required PCIe connectors for the GPU? Such low power models may only have a single 6+2 PCIe connector... most 3060Ti's use two (either 2x 8-pin or 6-pin and 8-pin).



> which means?


It won't work and your PC will freeze/reboot.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> The other thing is....... does that PSU have the required PCIe connectors for the GPU? Such low power models may only have a single 6+2 PCIe connector... most 3060Ti's use two (either 2x 8-pin or 6-pin and 8-pin).


it has connectors for a gtx 1070, which i think would be an 8 pin


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> it has connectors for a gtx 1070, which i think would be an 8 pin


It depends on the card. Some GTX 1070's had two connectors.

Again........ how many PCIe connectors does that HP PSU have? 
How many does the 3060 Ti card you want have? 
............Is it enough? 

You cannot speculate over some random GTX 1070, bud.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> which means?


Which means that your PSU won't be able to handle the full load of your upgraded PC with new GPU so it will just restarts your system unexpectedly.
RTX 3060 Ti demands 215 Watts at full load. Your PSU can only deliver 192 Watts at peak. I'm less shocked now on why there is a 400 Watts Platinum rating as it is unlikely a certified rating for that model. In other words, you have a low-class, poor build quality PSU. You might wanna replace this PSU if you are gonna upgrade to RTX 3060 Ti.


EarthDog said:


> Please read the label again...it says total combined power for the 12V rail(s) cannot exceed 400W (33.3A).
> 
> The question here is if this is a true dual/tri rail PSU. If it is, that likely won't work under load... but these are asssumptions at this point. He can try. But if the thing starts freezing and rebooting under load, we know what the issue is. Since he has an OEM HP, not sure what PSUs can fit in that space...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed that too & I doubt that this is a multi-rail PSU considering the labeling. Seriously??? A Platinum rating on a 400 Watts OEM PSU? It's a good thing you asked for a screenshot.


----------



## 400w psu (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It depends on the card. Some GTX 1070's had two connectors.
> 
> Again........ how many PCIe connectors does that HP PSU have?
> How many does the 3060 Ti card you want have?
> ...


ok, well i checked now and it only had an 8pin, thanks and bye


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> Your PSU can only deliver 192 Watts at peak.


I already said this isn't true... 33.3A/400W is the peak according to the label.



Rei said:


> In other words, you have a low-class, poor build quality PSU.


Did you read a review to figure this out or are you going off of your false 192W thought? I'm not trying to be a butthead here, but I'm not sure you have a firm grasp of this stuff/what I said. 



Rei said:


> I doubt that this is a multi-rail PSU considering the labeling. Seriously


The labeling tells me nothing if it is actually divided or not. 

Nothing wrong with a platinum 400W PSU at all... in fact, it fits these OEMs quite well considering their typical use is just sitting there at idle (like many PCs).






400w psu said:


> ok, well i checked now and it only had an 8pin, thanks and bye


So.......unless there are some 3060Ti's that have a single 8-pin, you need another power supply... Or you can use a splitter (if you absolutely have to) to see if it works.

Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/COMeap-Expre...ocphy=9014879&hvtargid=pla-350468473561&psc=1

Good luck!


----------



## defrons (Dec 8, 2020)

I have read this thread from the beginning and get curious to ask my build. I'll build Ryzen 5 3600 with Msi gaming x trio 3060 Ti, using Msi b550 mpg gaming plus,m.2 nvme 128gb, Team Gx2 512 SSD, 16gb of corsair 3200 Ram and 5argb 120mm fan.
First component I bought was the PSU which is Super flower leadex iii 550W and have gold efficiency. Is it good enough?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

defrons said:


> I have read this thread from the beginning and get curious to ask my build. I'll build Ryzen 5 3600 with Msi gaming x trio 3060 Ti, using Msi b550 mpg gaming plus,m.2 nvme 128gb, Team Gx2 512 SSD, 16gb of corsair 3200 Ram and 5argb 120mm fan.
> First component I bought was the PSU which is Super flower leadex iii 550W and have gold efficiency. Is it good enough?


Yes. The first part of the thread covered that wattage and a similar system.


----------



## defrons (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yes. The first part of the thread covered that wattage and a similar system.


I dont really understand about this whole wattage things, so many seller told me that its not enough. Thankyou for the answer man!


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 8, 2020)

400w psu said:


> well the pc was made by hp, bought earlier this year, so its like an OEM psu most likely





EarthDog said:


> Scary...I was thinking Seasonic's 400W platinum, lol.
> 
> Please take a picture of the label that shows all the power and where it goes to. Should be in a table.


If it's the Omen HP 400w, it's a Lite-On made unit with a split on the 12v rail.  It's also not platinum, the only HP platinum PSU I know of is 750w unless this something new from HP.


----------



## Giliarwe (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> So.......unless there are some 3060Ti's that have a single 8-pin, you need another power supply... Or you can use a splitter (if you absolutely have to) to see if it works.



MSI RTX 3060 Ti VENTUS 3X OC    is on single 8-pin


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I already said this isn't true... 33.3A/400W is the peak according to the label.
> 
> Did you read a review to figure this out or are you going off of your false 192W thought? I'm not trying to be a butthead here, but I'm not sure you have a firm grasp of this stuff/what I said.
> 
> The labeling tells me nothing if it is actually divided or not.


It's the presentation of the labeling & not the individual label itself that should be quite telling of what this PSU is capable of. Seen plenty of these to give it a huge skepticism. So that 400 Watts figure is highly unlikely nor is it what you should go off of. Those spec numbers are very likely to be padded.


EarthDog said:


> Nothing wrong with a platinum 400W PSU at all... in fact, it fits these OEMs quite well considering their typical use is just sitting there at idle (like many PCs).


While the Platinum rating itself doesn't matter, the fact that they slapped this rating on a 400 Watts PSU when it's not worth it to aquire a certification testing on a lower wattage PSU especially by an OEM is the reason that I would put much less faith on what the spec label says. I might've been more inclined to believe it more had they just slapped a more modest 80+ certification without the medals rating as that would be more logical.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> It's the presentation of the labeling & not the individual label itself that should be quite telling of what this PSU is capable of. Seen plenty of these to give it a huge skepticism. So that 400 Watts figure is highly unlikely nor is it what you should go off of. Those spec numbers are very likely to be padded.


That may be true, however it also isn't 192W. The label says that 12V = 400W/33.3A. Assuming it can output that much and it's actually on a single rail (or the OCP is high enough on each rail it won't be an issue) that PSU should work (assuming it has all the connectors it needs).


Rei said:


> While the Platinum rating itself doesn't matter, the fact that they slapped this rating on a 400 Watts PSU when it's not worth it to aquire a certification testing on a lower wattage PSU especially by an OEM is the reason that I would put much less faith on what the spec label says. I might've been more inclined to believe it more had they just slapped a more modest 80+ certification without the medals rating as that would be more logical.


I don't see a problem with speccing a 400W PSU as platinum in the least...especially for an OEM machine. Sorry man, the information isn't leading me down the same path. 

I have the same reservations about it, however.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> That may be true, however it also isn't 192W. The label says that 12V = 400W/33.3A. Assuming it can output that much and it's actually on a single rail (or the OCP is high enough on each rail it won't be an issue) that PSU should work (assuming it has all the connectors it needs).
> I don't see a problem with speccing a 400W PSU as platinum in the least...especially for an OEM machine. Sorry man, the information isn't leading me down the same path.
> 
> I have the same reservations about it, however.


To put it bluntly, the 80+ Platinum certification is bogus & the spec on the label is not to be taken at face value either.
Don't matter anyways. PSU won't likely work at full load & as you pointed out, has the proper connector.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> To put it bluntly, the 80+ Platinum certification is bogus & the spec on the label is not to be taken at face value either.


The last part I can more readily believe... the first part....not so much at all. You can't just slap on an 80 Plus label to a PSU. It needs to be certified to do so. It's also HP and, as someone else noted, a Lite-On model... those aren't small companies trying to get one past the consumer. If they got busted for this it would be huge. Anything is possible, however, there's no way I could make the leap to calling it straight up bogus without any legitimate reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> That may be true, however it also isn't 192W. The label says that 12V = 400W/33.3A. Assuming it can output that much and it's actually on a single rail (or the OCP is high enough on each rail it won't be an issue) that PSU should work (assuming it has all the connectors it needs).
> I don't see a problem with speccing a 400W PSU as platinum in the least...especially for an OEM machine. Sorry man, the information isn't leading me down the same path.
> 
> I have the same reservations about it, however.



You would assume each multi-circuit split would have a proper OCP on it otherwise we may see a spark show.  No way a low wattage PSU would actually have multiple 12v rails on it, especially a HP PSU, as multiple 12v sources is an old and expensive way of building 1400w+ units from years ago. 


Rei said:


> To put it bluntly, the 80+ Platinum certification is bogus & the spec on the label is not to be taken at face value either.
> Don't matter anyways. PSU won't likely work at full load & as you pointed out, has the proper connector.


1 - has anyone even confirmed it's a platimum PSU?
2- all labels should be considered bogus (even from brands/oems like Seasonic & Corsair) until independently tested.  After all a 400w 80 bronze unit rated at 25c is not in the same class as a 400w bronze unit rated at 50c.  Platinum is currently a different story as the parts/design you need to hit 80 platinum would hold up better to heat but that said all 80 plus testing is done at 25-28c.



EarthDog said:


> The last part I can more readily believe... the first part....not so much at all. You can't just slap on an 80 Plus label to a PSU. It needs to be certified to do so. It's also HP and, as someone else noted, a Lite-On model... those aren't small companies trying to get one past the consumer. If they got busted for this it would be huge. Anything is possible, however, there's no way I could make the leap to calling it straight up bogus without any legitimate reason to believe otherwise.


very true, lite-on is one of the largest PSU oems out there.  If you work in an office with PC's & laptops, you more likely than not have a lite-on PSU/adapter in your office. _If _ the unit really does state platinum on its label, it passed the 80 plus platinum test.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 8, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You didnt read the thread, did ya?
> 
> Yes...it will be fine...even with overclocking.
> 
> ...



I tried to tell this to my cousin who got a 1000w PSU for a system that will barely touch 400w under load in games. He says he did it for silence....

I said great so you wasted $100+ on a PSU for a reason that can be had for damn near any PSU these days even if you get close to 100% load on them. I have never had a loud PSU and I've pushed a few too their limits.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I tried to tell this to my cousin who got a 1000w PSU for a system that will barely touch 400w under load in games. He says he did it for silence....
> 
> I said great so you wasted $100+ on a PSU for a reason that can be had for damn near any PSU these days even if you get close to 100% load on them. I have never had a loud PSU and I've pushed a few too their limits.


While he is not wrong, it's just not efficient power-wise & money-wise. A good 750 Watts PSU should also be silent for his rig. And there are other ways to drown the noise, too. At least he doesn't need to upgrade the PSU for a really long time.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> 1 - has anyone even confirmed it's a platimum PSU?
> 2- all labels should be considered bogus (even from brands/oems like Seasonic & Corsair) until independently tested. After all a 400w 80 bronze unit rated at 25c is not in the same class as a 400w bronze unit rated at 50c. Platinum is currently a different story as the parts/design you need to hit 80 platinum would hold up better to heat but that said all 80 plus testing is done at 25-28c.


1. The label says so... it's pictured above, not a question. 
2. For major brands, I wouldn't worry about it (seasonic and corsair, especially). For others, I would. 

I believe this is platinum... I have no idea if it can output its label rating... but do expect it to with a platinum rating.


----------



## Season161 (Dec 9, 2020)

Batou1986 said:


> I'm using a seasonic focus 550w currently with the Gigabyte 3060 ti Eagle, no problems so far ran for years with an RX480 nitro plus that draws more than the 3060ti with no issues.


 
May i ask which version is your Seasonic Focus? I got the same PSU and im planning to get 3060Ti as well but the problem is my PSU is the Focus plus FX version and afaik that version got some serious issues with certain GTX 970 and RX Vega. 
So far no issue for me with my current GTX 1060 but im not sure if im gonna get some problems or not when im upgrading to 3060Ti


----------



## defrons (Dec 10, 2020)

My MSI 3060 Ti gaming x trio needs 2x8pin power connector and my leadex iii 550w power supply only have 1 slot for this. Is there anyway I use this Psu?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2020)

defrons said:


> My MSI 3060 Ti gaming x trio needs 2x8pin power connector and my leadex iii 550w power supply only have 1 slot for this. Is there anyway I use this Psu?


Yes... get a splitter to make more.





						Amazon.com: PCI-Express PCIE 8 Pin to Dual 8 (6+2) Pin Video Card Y-Splitter Adapter Power Supply Cable : Electronics
					

Amazon.com: PCI-Express PCIE 8 Pin to Dual 8 (6+2) Pin Video Card Y-Splitter Adapter Power Supply Cable : Electronics



					www.amazon.com


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yes... get a splitter to make more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't most PSU companies not recommend that though if the PSU doesnt have 2 ports to begin with (Below is from Seasonic)?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2020)

It's a 3060 Ti/200W, not a 350W monster. It will be fine. 

If you think of it this way, 75W (pcie) and 150W (8-pin - split). That's 225W so it's in spec. I wouldn't do that with a more powerful card, however.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 10, 2020)

defrons said:


> My MSI 3060 Ti gaming x trio needs 2x8pin power connector and my leadex iii 550w power supply only have 1 slot for this. Is there anyway I use this Psu?





EarthDog said:


> Yes... get a splitter to make more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Don't most PSU companies not recommend that though if the PSU doesnt have 2 ports to begin with (Below is from Seasonic)?



He wouldn't even need a splitter, that unit (off the top of my head) either comes with one 6+2 & one 6 PCIe power cable or one 6+2 and two 6 PCIe power cables.  Either way he just needs a six to 8 pin adapter and like earthdog said, the card is hardly that demanding.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2020)

Awesome! Yeah, I didn't look.. took his word that it only had one.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 10, 2020)

FYI my system run:
- Asrock B450M
- Ryzen 5 2600x @stock
- 2x8GB DDR4 3000
- KFA2 RTX 3060Ti (single 8pin - https://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/30-series/geforce-rtx-3060ti-oc.html)
- 500GB SSD
- 1TB HDD

on a 7 years old Corsair RM650 psu


----------



## Rei (Dec 10, 2020)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> - Ryzen 5 2600x @stock


LOL!!!  Did you just mismentioned a TPU member?!?


T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> - KFA2 RTX 3060Ti (single 8pin - https://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/30-series/geforce-rtx-3060ti-oc.html)


That is a cool looking design on the graphics card & I dig it, though not as awesome as the one sighted by @Mussels for the RTX 3080. I never heard of FKA2 brand before. Seems to either be an offshoot or a different branding of Galax's brand.

Nonetheless, you GPU will run fine on your rig if that is what you're asking.
How much did you get it for?


----------



## defrons (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah my bad, turns out my cable has one cable with 2x(6+2) connector. So I dont need the splitter, I think I'll be fine


----------



## JamisGordo (Dec 14, 2020)

Good evening, I intend to buy a 3060 TI next year and i got a question.
Will my Corsair VS500 PSU be enought for a ryzen 5 2600 + 3060 TI

Full Config:
R5 2600 Stock
3060 TI
A320M-S2H
VS500
1 SSD and 1 HDD
2 cooling fans

And do i need to change my motherboard?


----------



## Metroid (Dec 14, 2020)

850w or 1000w, minimum. Even if you dont use it all, it is always better to have a much greater wattage psu, however brand is very important here, do not cheap out on psus, check tier 1 psus.


----------



## JamisGordo (Dec 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> 850w or 1000w, minimum. Even if you dont use it all, it is always better to have a much greater wattage psu, however brand is very important here, do not cheap out on psus, check tier 1 psus.


Well a 850w PSU in my country is LITERALLY a minimum salary so, no thanks.


----------



## defrons (Dec 14, 2020)

JamisGordo said:


> Well a 850w PSU in my country is LITERALLY a minimum salary so, no thanks.


I dont think you need 850 one, just buy 650 from a good brand like seasonic/corsair. Turns out im fine with my 550w leadex iii from super flower


----------



## Metroid (Dec 14, 2020)

JamisGordo said:


> Well a 850w PSU in my country is LITERALLY a minimum salary so, no thanks.



Really? Well you have to see how it works best for you, there are good tier 1 650w psus. I guess it might not be wattage the problem, the problem must be tier 1 psus are very expensive because the components they have inside.

For example, https://www.newegg.com/evga-supernova-g3-series-220-g3-0650-y1-650w/p/N82E16817438094

This is a 650w tier 1 psu, look how much it costs, $120. There are 650w psus, not tier 1 that costs $50. I would not even think about buying them.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 14, 2020)

JamisGordo said:


> Good evening, I intend to buy a 3060 TI next year and i got a question.
> Will my Corsair VS500 PSU be enought for a ryzen 5 2600 + 3060 TI
> And do i need to change my motherboard?


No and No.
Minimum PSU should be 750W Bronze.


----------



## JamisGordo (Dec 14, 2020)

Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				




Is this trustable?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> 850w or 1000w, minimum.


the wattage listed here is so far overkill it almost isn't funny...wow



Caring1 said:


> No and No.
> Minimum PSU should be 750W Bronze.


I wouldnt run 500W unit either... that said 750W is surely not the minimum. We covered that a few times here. It depends on the system and overclocking, but hell, a quality 550W unit with both cpu and gpu at stock can have a 3060ti in many cases. I'd say at least 600w for overclocking and adequate headroom. When you start moving to 100W chips, 650W would be considered  a minimum.



JamisGordo said:


> And do i need to change my motherboard?


Its a budget mobo and chipset, that's for sure. But if its working its working...


----------



## Rei (Dec 14, 2020)

JamisGordo said:


> Good evening, I intend to buy a 3060 TI next year and i got a question.
> Will my Corsair VS500 PSU be enought for a ryzen 5 2600 + 3060 TI
> 
> Full Config:
> ...





JamisGordo said:


> Screenshot
> 
> 
> Captured with Lightshot
> ...


If you have correctly inserted your proper upcoming spec into the value, then the screenshot of the PSU calculator you posted should be about accurate, so your Corsair 500 Watts PSU should be able to power your PC just fine.


Caring1 said:


> No and No.
> Minimum PSU should be 750W Bronze.





Metroid said:


> 850w or 1000w, minimum. Even if you dont use it all, it is always better to have a much greater wattage psu, however brand is very important here, do not cheap out on psus, check tier 1 psus.





Metroid said:


> Really? Well you have to see how it works best for you, there are good tier 1 650w psus. I guess it might not be wattage the problem, the problem must be tier 1 psus are very expensive because the components they have inside.
> 
> For example, https://www.newegg.com/evga-supernova-g3-series-220-g3-0650-y1-650w/p/N82E16817438094
> 
> This is a 650w tier 1 psu, look how much it costs, $120. There are 650w psus, not tier 1 that costs $50. I would not even think about buying them.


What the hell is with the unnecessarily high wattage requirement?!? It is not energy efficient & his/her wallet would be emptier than it had to be. And the PSU tier list ain't important either as it is just a guideline.


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 14, 2020)

Metroid said:


> Really? Well you have to see how it works best for you, there are good tier 1 650w psus. I guess it might not be wattage the problem, the problem must be tier 1 psus are very expensive because the components they have inside.
> 
> For example, https://www.newegg.com/evga-supernova-g3-series-220-g3-0650-y1-650w/p/N82E16817438094
> 
> This is a 650w tier 1 psu, look how much it costs, $120. There are 650w psus, not tier 1 that costs $50. I would not even think about buying them.


seriously, WTF is a "tier 1" PSU?



Rei said:


> And the PSU tier list ain't important either as it is just a guideline



You go onto the JG forum talking about "tier" lists and they will laugh you off the site.  It's a fan boy list half the time and the other half is over kill for anyone who actually needs to see a tier list.


----------



## Rei (Dec 14, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> seriously, WTF is a "tier 1" PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> You go onto the JG forum talking about "tier" lists and they will laugh you off the site.  It's a fan boy list half the time and the other half is over kill for anyone who actually needs to see a tier list.


He/she is prolly talking about Linus Tech Tips Forum's PSU Tier List. I see it more as Santa's naughty list... 






						PSU Tier List rev. 14.8
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (END OF LIFE) Last Update: 27-07-2021 Legend : Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue ...




					linustechtips.com


----------



## poorsod (Dec 15, 2020)

So previously i was only considering the 3060 ti because the 3070 is like 200 usd more expensive but now it's only 100usd so like msrp difference. Which one should i go for? I'm playing at 1440p. Do i go for the 3060 ti or just go with the 3070?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2020)

poorsod said:


> So previously i was only considering the 3060 ti because the 3070 is like 200 usd more expensive but now it's only 100usd so like msrp difference. Which one should i go for? I'm playing at 1440p. Do i go for the 3060 ti or just go with the 3070?


Its up to you man. Is the performance difference worth it over the life of the card? Always get the best you can/want to afford.


----------



## Rei (Dec 15, 2020)

poorsod said:


> So previously i was only considering the 3060 ti because the 3070 is like 200 usd more expensive but now it's only 100usd so like msrp difference. Which one should i go for? I'm playing at 1440p. Do i go for the 3060 ti or just go with the 3070?


Obviously, for my take, you should get the 3070 if it's only $100 difference, the performance difference should be somewhat worth it. The TDP between the two is also only 20 Watts difference, so your PSU should be able to handle it. If in doubt about your PSU capability paired with 3070 just use a PSU calculator to make sure. I recommend using OuterVision's PSU Calculator as they are more detailed & more accurate.









						Power Supply Calculator - PSU Calculator | OuterVision
					

Power Supply Calculator - Select computer parts and our online PSU calculator will calculate the required power supply wattage and amperage for your PC.




					outervision.com


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 15, 2020)

Rei said:


> He/she is prolly talking about Linus Tech Tips Forum's PSU Tier List. I see it more as Santa's naughty list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He seems to have cleaned it up recently (or since last I saw it).  He was on the forum a year or two ago and I explained there were way too many tiers with little real world difference to the consumer that would actually use the list.


----------



## poorsod (Dec 15, 2020)

So in the end i went for the asus tuf gaming rtx 3070. Hopefully i made a good purchase. I purchased the gpu from taiwan because it costs 200 usd less than the gpu in my country which is malaysia. The only downside is that there's no warranty but im willing to take the risk as this seller has good reputation and whether or not the gpu fails on me in the future, we'll see.


----------



## Rei (Dec 15, 2020)

poorsod said:


> So in the end i went for the asus tuf gaming rtx 3070. Hopefully i made a good purchase. I purchased the gpu from taiwan because it costs 200 usd less than the gpu in my country which is malaysia. The only downside is that there's no warranty but im willing to take the risk as this seller has good reputation and whether or not the gpu fails on me in the future, we'll see.


That should be a nice card indeed. How much did you get it for in US dollars?
Trusting a reputable seller is fine and all but there is more to a warranty (or lack thereof). If your GPU does fail in the future, it won't be the seller's fault & maybe that is why it's cheaper. Hopefully your GPU will last a really long time though. Don't take risk such as overclocking, changing cooling, re-applying thermal paste, etc. on your GPU without consulting an expert first.


----------



## poorsod (Dec 15, 2020)

Rei said:


> That should be a nice card indeed. How much did you get it for in US dollars?
> Trusting a reputable seller is fine and all but there is more to a warranty (or lack thereof). If your GPU does fail in the future, it won't be the seller's fault & maybe that is why it's cheaper. Hopefully your GPU will last a really long time though. Don't take risk such as overclocking, changing cooling, re-applying thermal paste, etc. on your GPU without consulting an expert first.


No i wont be doing all those. I'm not really a newbie in pc as I'm experienced in overclocking, applying thermal paste etc but i definitely wont be taking the risk. I bought it for 590 usd while in my country it's 790 usd lol. The zotac rtx 3080 is 840 usd in my country so i cant seem to justify going for the 3070 in my country if the 3080 is just 50usd off but i dont have enough budget for 790 usd too. I supposed i'll be taking a gamble.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi, a little late, but i am gonna ask it anyway. 10600K (no OC), Z490 Tuf Plus Gaming, 2x8GB Kingston Predator 2933MHz, iCue H100i RGB Pro XT, M.2 250GB Kingston A2000, Samsung EVO 860 1TB, 3x 120mm fans (with LEDs) and a EVGA GQ 650 80+ Gold. Will my PSU be enough for a Zotac 3060 Ti Twin Edge? Thanks!


----------



## defrons (Dec 20, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Hi, a little late, but i am gonna ask it anyway. 10600K (no OC), Z490 Tuf Plus Gaming, 2x8GB Kingston Predator 2933MHz, iCue H100i RGB Pro XT, M.2 250GB Kingston A2000, Samsung EVO 860 1TB, 3x 120mm fans (with LEDs) and a EVGA GQ 650 80+ Gold. Will my PSU be enough for a Zotac 3060 Ti Twin Edge? Thanks!


It will be enough bro, Im using leadex iii 550w with the gaming x trio from msi


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Hi, a little late, but i am gonna ask it anyway. 10600K (no OC), Z490 Tuf Plus Gaming, 2x8GB Kingston Predator 2933MHz, iCue H100i RGB Pro XT, M.2 250GB Kingston A2000, Samsung EVO 860 1TB, 3x 120mm fans (with LEDs) and a EVGA GQ 650 80+ Gold. Will my PSU be enough for a Zotac 3060 Ti Twin Edge? Thanks!


Don't worry, it's never too late to ask these kind's of question. And to answer your question: Yes, your EVGA 650 Watts PSU is great enough for 3060 Ti. You have nothing to worry about in your PSU department... Unless it's over 8 years old.
PSU power efficiency drops over several years, so if your PSU is for example over 10 years old, a 650 Watts could have the equivalent power rating as a 450 Watts PSU or worse. But this is just a general example. It all depends on the tech & circuitry component inside a PSU.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Rei said:


> Don't worry, it's never too late to ask these kind's of question. And to answer your question: Yes, your EVGA 650 Watts PSU is great enough for 3060 Ti. You have nothing to worry about in your PSU department... Unless it's over 8 years old.
> PSU power efficiency drops over several years, so if your PSU is for example over 10 years old, a 650 Watts could have the equivalent power rating as a 450 Watts PSU or worse. But this is just a general example. It all depends on the tech & circuitry component inside a PSU.


It's brand new. Here, in Argentina, it's VERY difficult to find a decent PSU at a reasonable price. Thanks for your explanation and time!


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> It's brand new. Here, in Argentina, it's VERY difficult to find a decent PSU at a reasonable price. Thanks for your explanation and time!


No problem. TechPowerUp community is always happy to help where they can.
If it's brand new, then you will unlikely have PSU issue for a very long time. Just so you know, your PSU should also be able to power RTX 3080 if you decide to upgrade into that or something equivalent in the future. But the fan noise on the PSU will be louder if that is a problem for you.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Rei said:


> No problem. TechPowerUp community is always happy to help where they can.
> If it's brand new, then you will unlikely have PSU issue for a very long time. Just so you know, your PSU should also be able to power RTX 3080 if you decide to upgrade into that or something equivalent in the future. But the fan noise on the PSU will be louder if that is a problem for you.


The 3080, here, is too expensive. I can barely afford the 3060 Ti, haha! Thanks again!



defrons said:


> It will be enough bro, Im using leadex iii 550w with the gaming x trio from msi


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## DukeRukanGVC (Dec 22, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> NVidia recommends a 600W PSU.
> GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Graphics Card | NVIDIA
> Your 550W PSU may very well work BUT if it is close to 5 years old (warranty period) I would absolutely replace it with a quality 650 W PSU.


Would it be a waste of money to get a 850W PSU?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 22, 2020)

DukeRukanGVC said:


> Would it be a waste of money to get a 850W PSU?


Not if it is a good quality PSU with a good warranty period.
That will give you plenty of Power for future GPU's.
My PSU has a10 year warranty so I will be using it through at least one GPU upgrade and possibly 2 GPU upgrades.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 22, 2020)

DukeRukanGVC said:


> Would it be a waste of money to get a 850W PSU?


Yes. You can easily have a good quality PSU with a good warranty period and has plenty of power for future GPUs... 650W is fine and will handle any single mainstream CPU and this GPU including overclocking and allowing for plenty of headroom for other items and upgrades. I run a 3080 Strix with a 10980XE overclocked to 4.5 GHz on a 750W PSU. Surely you can run a 3060 Ti and [name CPU here] with 650W. This will put some more money in your pocket and still accomplish your goals.


----------



## DukeRukanGVC (Dec 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Yes. You can easily have a good quality PSU with a good warranty period and has plenty of power for gutrure GPUs... 650W is fine and will handle any single mainstream CPU and GPU including overclocking and allowing for plenty of headroom for other items and upgrades. I run a 3080 Strix with a 10980XE overclocked to 4.5 GHz on a 750W PSU. Surely you can run a 3060 Ti and [name CPU here] with 650W. This will put some more money in your pocket and still accomplish your goals.


I'm going to be using an AMD Ryzen 5 1600 or 3400G so seems like the problem is solved, PC parts are pretty expensive here in Norway so my PC is going to cost around $1400 or $1700 with screen, keyboard and mouse


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2020)

Nvidia recommend in relation to Intel CPU's for the RTX3060Ti as a minimum 550w coupled with an i5, 650w with an i7 and 750w with an i9, AMD CPU equivalents are roughly the same, I might naturally be sceptical about the 550w but I suppose if it is using a single 8 pin PCI-E there would be no problem. In my experience Nvidia factor in some headroom for these "recommendations" but generally they don't allow for significant GPU and/or CPU overclocking.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 22, 2020)

DukeRukanGVC said:


> I'm going to be using an AMD Ryzen 5 1600 or 3400G so seems like the problem is solved, PC parts are pretty expensive here in Norway so my PC is going to cost around $1400 or $1700 with screen, keyboard and mouse


You'll be fine with a 550W with that setup... but I'd still go 650W. 850W is just burning money.


----------



## DukeRukanGVC (Dec 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You'll be fine with a 550W with that setup... but I'd still go 650W. 850W is just burning money.


Ok! Thank you, that will save me a lot of money


----------



## Midiamp (Dec 24, 2020)

poorsod said:


> So previously i was only considering the 3060 ti because the 3070 is like 200 usd more expensive but now it's only 100usd so like msrp difference. Which one should i go for? I'm playing at 1440p. Do i go for the 3060 ti or just go with the 3070?


How much is the price difference in your country? From this youtube benchmark, the 3070 is around 10% faster than the 3060Ti@1440P, so if the price matches, I'd buy the 3070 instead. In my country the 3070 is priced 20% higher than 3060Ti and with rumor Nvidia is going to announce new products (3080/3070Ti?) in January, I'm not buying the 3070 as of now.


----------



## DukeRukanGVC (Dec 24, 2020)

Midiamp said:


> How much is the price difference in your country? From this youtube benchmark, the 3070 is around 10% faster than the 3060Ti@1440P, so if the price matches, I'd buy the 3070 instead. In my country the 3070 is priced 20% higher than 3060Ti and with rumor Nvidia is going to announce new products (3080/3070Ti?) in January, I'm not buying the 3070 as of now.



It is
The RTX 3060TI is $399 in the US, but here in Norway it's about $559. But then again Norway is pretty expensive especially when it comes to PC parts


----------



## poorsod (Dec 25, 2020)

Midiamp said:


> How much is the price difference in your country? From this youtube benchmark, the 3070 is around 10% faster than the 3060Ti@1440P, so if the price matches, I'd buy the 3070 instead. In my country the 3070 is priced 20% higher than 3060Ti and with rumor Nvidia is going to announce new products (3080/3070Ti?) in January, I'm not buying the 3070 as of now.


The 3060 ti is about 570 usd for the gigabyte gaming oc while the 3070 tuf goes for 800 usd. I bought the 3070 tuf from taiwan instead for 600usd but the downside is no warranty. Well there is but i have to send it back to taiwan.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yesterday I built a secondary system with some component laying around the room.
Final config:
- i5 8600k stock
- Z370P D3 Gigabyte
- 16GB DDR4 2400
- SSD 500GB
- 2TB HDD
- Sound Blaster Z
- RTX 3060Ti (temporary moved for testing purpose)
- OCZ ModXstream *500W *semi-modular (I know, it's a near 10 years old PSU :-\ )

I installed Rise of the tomb Raider and Need for Speed Heat: Hwinfo said *205W *for Gpu power and *67W *for CPU Package power. No stability issue during the game session, I'm pretty happy...


----------



## Rei (Dec 25, 2020)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> Yesterday I built a secondary system with some component laying around the room.
> Final config:
> - i5 8600k stock
> - Z370P D3 Gigabyte
> ...


Nice...  PSU should last another 5+ years. Dunno how much efficiency has gone down but should not be much. It's still good for your current rig.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 25, 2020)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> OCZ ModXstream *500W *semi-modular (I know, it's a near 10 years old PSU :-\ )


nor was it good to start with... OCZ PSUs were meh at best. 10 years old... id be looking for another sooner than later. Glad it's working though!

I won't be worried about efficiency so much as it being able to output what it's supposed to in the first place. You're running well under, but I'd still look into getting a high quality unit sooner than later.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 26, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> nor was it good to start with... OCZ PSUs were meh at best. 10 years old... id be looking for another sooner than later. Glad it's working though!
> 
> I won't be worried about efficiency so much as it being able to output what it's supposed to in the first place. You're running well under, but I'd still look into getting a high quality unit sooner than later.



Absolutely correct, I was just curious to see if my old 500W (decent at time) psu was enought with a balanced rtx 3060ti build. After that, gpu will come back to my main r5 2600x rig (and a _less old_ RM650 psu) 

Btw thanks for your advice.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 26, 2020)

Cool. My point was to clarify that PSU wasn't good (ever, lol) and that it isnt efficiency so much as power output that changes over time. It may last 5 more years, but I'm not hedging my bets on it considering the starting quality wasnt great on that platform. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DukeRukanGVC (Jan 7, 2021)

Quick question, does anyone know if the Corsair CV550 PSU would work with the 3060 TI since it needs a certain amount of pins or something like that to power up? The specs on it weren't really clear...


----------



## Frick (Jan 7, 2021)

DukeRukanGVC said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if the Corsair CV550 PSU would work with the 3060 TI since it needs a certain amount of pins or something like that to power up? The specs on it weren't really clear...



It would but it's not recommended as it's group regulated, which is bad for modern builds.






						EVGA 750N1 750W Power Supply – Page 3 – JonnyGURU.com
					






					www.jonnyguru.com


----------



## RainbowSixth (Jan 8, 2021)

What about mine, i have seasonic s12g 550w 80+ gold, buy it from mid 2019 i think,. and i want to upgrade my gpu to 3060 ti with r5 3600.


----------



## AskYourDoctor (Jan 9, 2021)

I thought of buying a Corsair RM650X. Would 650w be enough, if i plan to overclock the CPU a little bit?
PSU calculation sites mostly show ~500W, but i read that the the 10600K could require a 750w psu, and the 3060ti also requires a lot of power.

GPU: Planned to buy a 3060ti OC
CPU: Intel i5 10600KF cooled with Be quiet! pure rock 2 (120mm)
Case-Fans: 4 x 140mm
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z490 Gaming X
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4 3600mhz (w/ RGB)
Storage: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB

Other recommendations and opinions are appreciated, i'm quite new to this stuff.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 9, 2021)

AskYourDoctor said:


> I thought of buying a Corsair RM650X. Would 650w be enough, if i plan to overclock the CPU a little bit?
> PSU calculation sites mostly show ~500W, but i read that the the 10600K could require a 750w psu, and the 3060ti also requires a lot of power.
> 
> GPU: Planned to buy a 3060ti OC
> ...


Very good PSU with more than enough power for your build.  750w for the 10600k is flat out incorrect


----------



## denny76 (Jan 12, 2021)

Used to have a nitro+ 5700xt with two 4k LCDs attached, hope the old 500W Enermax Platimax will cope now when 3060ti is about to arrive today. The cpu is i7 8700k@5Ghz and with furmark, cinebench and aida running simultaneously there was round 450W on the wall socket.  Hopefully it will be ok for (undervolted) 3060ti...  
edit: Works like a charm, no issue what so ever.


----------



## Night (Jan 12, 2021)

denny76 said:


> Used to have a nitro+ 5700xt with two 4k LCDs attached, hope the old 500W Enermax Platimax will cope now when 3060ti is about to arrive today. The cpu is i7 8700k@5Ghz and with furmark, cinebench and aida running simultaneously there was round 450W on the wall socket.  Hopefully it will be ok for (undervolted) 3060ti...



It probably will but the PSU will be at high loads if you plan on running heavy tasks often, so it might lower the lifespan even more or kill it. That's my opinion.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 12, 2021)

The last time I used a wattmeter it was 300W on the wall for a 8700K + 1070 running Witcher 3


----------



## poorsod (Jan 23, 2021)

So im writing this as a follow up to my original question. My rig has an asus tuf rtx 3070 undervolted without performance loss and a ryzen 5 3600 with an aio id cooling zoomflow 240x running at stock. Today i measured the power draw from the wall during horizon zero dawn and heaven benchmark at all max settings. My psu is the corsair cx550m. The wattmeter shows average around 350 and max at 370w. So after calculating the efficiency, my system is roughly using 280w average during game and 296w on peak. So yeah i guess a quality 550w psu is more than enough for a rtx 3070 and ryzen 5 3600.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm running an RTX 3070 Gaming X Trio and Ryzen 9 3900X (stock) on a 650W 80+ Bronze CX 650 (for now until I get my RM850x on monday).

No issues whatsoever. PSU is dead silent.

Only issue is PSU-generated GPU coil whine which is why I'm switching to an RM850x, not because the CX 650 can't keep up. It sure can. But the coil whine is a bit annoying.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow, lots of comments and some very helpful. Can anyone tell me if the EVGA 650 GQ is a regular/good/great PSU (i want to replace the 2060S with a 3060 Ti or should i wait till RTX 4000 series)? Running a 10600K at stock, H100i RGB Pro XT, 4x8GB Kingston Hyperx Predator 2933MHz, RTX 2060 Super, ASUS Z490 Tuf Plus Gaming, M.2 Kingston A2000 250GB + Samsung EVO 860 1TB SSD, ASUS Cerberus Kit (mouse and keyboard), Thermaltake H550 ARGB TG, 3x 120mm fans.


----------



## poorsod (Jan 26, 2021)

Leoplate25 said:


> Wow, lots of comments and some very helpful. Can anyone tell me if the EVGA 650 GQ is a regular/good/great PSU (i want to replace the 2060S with a 3060 Ti or should i wait till RTX 4000 series)? Running a 10600K at stock, H100i RGB Pro XT, 4x8GB Kingston Hyperx Predator 2933MHz, RTX 2060 Super, ASUS Z490 Tuf Plus Gaming, M.2 Kingston A2000 250GB + Samsung EVO 860 1TB SSD, ASUS Cerberus Kit (mouse and keyboard), Thermaltake H550 ARGB TG, 3x 120mm fans.


Your psu should be more than enough but i wouldnt upgrade in your case. The 2060s isnt that far off from the 3060 ti in some games. Maybe 3070 is better but at 1080p, i would keep your 2060 super until i see some unplayable framerates in most games.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 26, 2021)

poorsod said:


> Your psu should be more than enough but i wouldnt upgrade in your case. The 2060s isnt that far off from the 3060 ti in some games. Maybe 3070 is better but at 1080p, i would keep your 2060 super until i see some unplayable framerates in most games.


Thanks for your suggestion. I'm playing everything fine for the moment. It's just the NEED for new things, haha! Cheers!


----------



## poorsod (Jan 26, 2021)

Leoplate25 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I'm playing everything fine for the moment. It's just the NEED for new things, haha! Cheers!


Definitely know that feeling lmao.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 28, 2021)

poorsod said:


> Definitely know that feeling lmao.


I looked online, and some people said that the best PSU calculator is the one incorporated in the CPU part picker website. I attached two pics, one with my current 2060S and the other with the 3060 Ti. Using the EVGA 650 GQ. Cheers!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2021)

the 3060ti sips power. anything 500W of worth while build quality & above will be fine (if your cpu or other components are high power draw, 600+). you should see the pins on the power plug adapter, they look like tiny little ipod ribbon cable contact, like a plug for a miniature video card. if you see them , you'll know what i mean.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 28, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> the 3060ti sips power. anything 500W of worth while build quality & above will be fine (if your cpu or other components are high power draw, 600+). you should see the pins on the power plug adapter, they look like tiny little ipod ribbon cable contact, like a plug for a miniature video card. if you see them , you'll know what i mean.


Is this message for me: "you should see the pins on the power plug adapter, they look like tiny little ipod ribbon cable contact, like a plug for a miniature video card. if you see them , you'll know what i mean."? Then the 650 BQ will be enough? Thanks!!


----------



## mate-malte (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey im getting a 3060 ti and have a i9-9900k with 2x 16 gb ddr4 ram can a 550w psu do the job its about a 1 year old corsair


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2021)

mate-malte said:


> Hey im getting a 3060 ti and have a i9-9900k with 2x 16 gb ddr4 ram can a 550w psu do the job its about a 1 year old corsair



Check it out:

PSU Calculator


----------



## denny76 (Oct 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Check it out:
> 
> PSU Calculator


Easily recommends 750W psu for my system running Enermax Platimax 500W, beginning to believe I have an exceptional piece.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2021)

denny76 said:


> Easily recommends 750W psu for my system running Enermax Platimax 500W, beginning to believe I have an exceptional piece.



The BQ PSU test used to be a reliable PSU wattage calculator..


----------



## jayjr1105 (Oct 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Check it out:
> 
> PSU Calculator


Seems to not overshoot drastically trying to get you to spend more money.  Said 605w worst case for me.  8700K and 3060ti on a 500w unit with several hard drives, yikes.  Don't run furmark and cinebench at the same time.....


----------



## AloneKing1650 (Oct 15, 2021)

650W or 700W if you'll think overclocking, or that's depends your CPU, or you'll buy other CPU.


----------

